# guide bush use



## lebenn (Feb 15, 2010)

Purchased Rockler guide bush set. Desire to make butterfly inlay. No instructions come with set. So I do not know which size bushing to use for outside of inlay to use, nor which to use to do the cut out. 
Also what size bit should be required. 
I called two of their stores and no one could answer question. Only tried to sell me another kit.
Any ideas or do I need to buy another kit?


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Leal, You need this Rockler - Search Results for 'inlay bushing' or or this from 
mlcs
MLCS router inlay set


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Leal

Why just buy just one template when you can buy the kit and have every thing you need to do many,many inlay jobs..the kit comes with the bit as well, I'm a real big fan of the MilesCraft.it's so easy you will be a pro.the 1st time you use it..I'm almost sure Rockler sales them also so to say take the one you got back and get the MilesCraft kit.

YouTube - 1207 Design & Inlay Kit From Milescraft
Milescraft - Universal Power Tool Attachments & Accessories - Routers - Design / Inlay Kit with TurnLock™

http://www.milescraft.com/instruction/1207.pdf

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1207 Router Design Inlay Kit: Home Improvement

========





leal said:


> Purchased Rockler guide bush set. Desire to make butterfly inlay. No instructions come with set. So I do not know which size bushing to use for outside of inlay to use, nor which to use to do the cut out.
> Also what size bit should be required.
> I called two of their stores and no one could answer question. Only tried to sell me another kit.
> Any ideas or do I need to buy another kit?


----------



## lebenn (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you guys. Guess I need to make trip to woodworkers store. May even go with the whole set of templates while I'm at it.


----------

